# My two 2012 giants.



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

New to the forum.

Below are two crappy pictures of my bikes. One is for family outings pulling the kids trailer, and the other is for my rides.

Road
2012 Giant Advanced TCR SL3
Upgraded Ultegra Di2 Electronic Shifting
Zipp 303 Firecrest
Ultegra Carbon Pedals

Hybrid
2012 Giant Rapid Composite
Next week I will have white Aerospokes as my wheels.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

*That's* the colour scheme the 2012 TCR Advanced 0 should have been - they'd have sold them by the truckload...


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Sven, 
What's funny is, I wanted the tcr advanced 2, but they let me try the 0 and I loved the di2, but couldn't stand the blue/grey color they decided to go with. So my options were to go hesitantly with a Tarmac sl4 pro ui2. 

The manger at the bike store said, if I purchased the advance 0, he'll move it over to the advanced 2 at no charge (I really liked the white with black). I then proceeded to ask him to move it over to the sl3 and we worked out a great price. I'm so happy with the bike.


----------

